# I have to stop helping people



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2021)

Not long ago, I sold a butt load of gear. Ever since, people have been giving me stuff and all I can say is that, I don't want it but I am a polite man and except the stuff as most of them are inherently good people but don't have a pot to piss in. 

Yesterday, I helped a guy from church move a bunch of stuff (several loads) to the Goodwill in my truck. The guys father was found on the toilet at his home. They think he had been dead just around Christmas because he hadn't opened all his Christmas cards. Apparently, the neighbors called the police due to inactivity and contacted his son from the information on the Christmas card. What a nightmare, liquor bottles everywhere, disgustingly filthy home. The man was an alcoholic and I tried to help him a few years ago but he wasn't down for my ignorant attempt at an intervention. 

He made a modest living as a real estate photographer and was vey talented based on his sprawled out, unorganized renders. I surmise he made just enough to support his drinking as his imagery was exceptional, and his son agreed.  Anyway, his son gave me his only camera and lens, Canon EOS MKii and a 45 tilt shift lens. They are beaten to crap but are optically clean and fully functional. The lens count is only 16k. 

All my circle knows I am into photography but I struggle with who to give this stuff to.


----------



## nokk (Jan 28, 2021)

you could donate the gear to a local high school with a photography program.  kids always need something to learn on.  or sell it somewhere like keh or adorama.  i've turned broken lenses and film cameras into lamps to sell at a local store.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 28, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Not long ago, I sold a butt load of gear. Ever since, people have been giving me stuff and all I can say is that, I don't want it but I am a polite man and except the stuff as most of them are inherently good people but don't have a pot to piss in.
> 
> Yesterday, I helped a guy from church move a bunch of stuff (several loads) to the Goodwill in my truck. The guys father was found on the toilet at his home. They think he had been dead just around Christmas because he hadn't opened all his Christmas cards. Apparently, the neighbors called the police due to inactivity and contacted his son from the information on the Christmas card. What a nightmare, liquor bottles everywhere, disgustingly filthy home. The man was an alcoholic and I tried to help him a few years ago but he wasn't down for my ignorant attempt at an intervention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 28, 2021)

Keep being the good  person you are.. and give it to someone in need and just donate it again....


----------



## snowbear (Jan 28, 2021)

+1 for donation to school or youth group.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 29, 2021)

Sadly the situation that you described happens,  at least you tried to help and were to help the son
As others have said give what you don’t want away
If can add a suggestion 
When I belonged to the local camera club, people like you would give kit so that newbi members could buy it cheaper 
Thus get started


----------



## RichieS (Feb 8, 2021)

Why not sell on ebay? If I were you, just me personally, if I didn't want the stuff, I'd sell. I know its a hassle, but someone may want something cheap


----------



## Winona (Feb 13, 2021)

Maybe there is a thrift store in your area that sells donations for local charities. We have 4-one helps an animal shelter, one the ambulance squad, and 2 help people in need.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 20, 2021)

As soon as I read your post, JC, I immediately thought donate to a high school in need. Good on you for helping people. The world needs more helpers.


----------



## mjcmt (Feb 20, 2021)

I've sold various hi-end stereo pieces on CL and gave the profits to my church's missions. You mentioned activity in your church, so maybe you could do the same w/ your hand me down photo equipment.


----------

